# crow and raven



## RodrigoBel

Hola,

Me gustaria saber cual es la diferencia entre "crow" y "raven". En el texto que estoy leyendo figuran como aves distintas, busque en este diccionario y ambos figuran como "cuervos". Quizas en español no se los diferencia.


Gracias,
Rodrigo


----------



## alahay

RodrigoBel said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaria saber cual es la diferencia entre "crow" y "raven". En el texto que estoy leyendo figuran como aves distintas, busque en este diccionario y ambos figuran como "cuervos". Quizas en español no se los diferencia.
> 
> 
> Gracias,
> Rodrigo



Ravens are bigger in size than crows however very similar in other aspects  and they both belong to the corvus family.


----------



## RodrigoBel

Muchas Gracias Alahay por tu explicacion.


Saludos,
Rodrigo


----------



## DeeDee

What's the Spanish for _crow_ and for _raven_? is it _cuervo_ for both?


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

WR da "cuervo" para ambos. 
El "Simon y Schuster's" dice para "crow": corneja, cuervo, grajo, chova; y para "raven" sólo: cuervo


----------



## mariposita

La clasificación científica de los dos pájaros es *corvus *en latín--de ahí proviene la palabra cuervo.


----------



## Yuribear

Hola Rodri,

Acabo de toparme con esta pregunta tuya, pero bueno tal vez te sirva la información para otra ocasión:

Si bien es cierto que ambos son cuervos (de la familia de los _corvidae_), estas dos especies tienen características bien diferentes como podrás ver aquí:

_Corvus corax_ cuervo común Common Raven
_Corvus brachyrhynchos_ cuervo americano American Crow

Así mismo su área de distribución es diferente y su interrelación con otras especies también varia. Por ejemplo el cuervo común tiene una relación simbiótica muy estrecha con el lobo por lo que casi siempre los verás en el mismo lugar, mientras que al cuervo americano, te lo encuentras por todas partes, sobre todo donde hay sembradíos de granos. Por otra parte el cuervo común se adapta mejor al frío por lo que lo ves con frecuencia en áreas del subártico y el ártico (En Alaska por ejemplo lo ves seguido). Realmente desconosco si también lo puedes ver allá en Chile en esos bellos lugares del sur, ¡pero si lo llegas a ver me avisas!
Muchos saludos!!!!


----------



## Acrux

Quisiera saber si existe alguna diferencia entre las palabras *raven* y *crow*, o si ambas significan cuervo, es decir, si son sinónimos. 

Estas 2 palabras aparecen dentro de una misma lista de diversos pájaros en un texto del s.XVII.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## unspecified

Que yo sepa, _*crow *_es el nombre genérico de diversas especies de cuervos, y entre ellos se encuentra el *raven.  *_Raven _tampoco es un nombre específico pues hay unas cuantas especies de _ravens_.

No se por qué el autor escribió los dos terminos; Será que el quiso alagar la lista por algún motivo o quizás la nomenclatura se cambió entre entonces y hoy...??


----------



## Niní_89

I looked it up in a dictionary and this is what I found:
Raven is the largest bird in the crow family.
Hope I helps!


----------



## Acrux

Gracias por tu respuesta *unspecified*. No creo que el autor quisiera agrandar la lista, varias veces en la obra se disculpa por la extensión de su obra de más de 900 páginas. Pero uno nunca sabe. Me inclinaría más a pensar que intenta hacer una diferencia en la variedad de cuervos. Pero no sé como diferenciarlos en la traducción.

Gracias nuevamente y saludos.


----------



## Acrux

Gracias *Niní_89*, recién me llegó tu mensaje. Es muy útil tu aporte. 
Entonces *crown* sería cuervo y *raven* el más grande dentro de la familia de los cuervos, esperaré ahora por si alguien conoce una forma de traduccción más específica para este último.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Niní_89

Acabo de enconrtrar esto:
Si bien es cierto que ambos son cuervos (de la familia de los _corvidae_), estas dos especies tienen características bien diferentes
_
Corvus corax_ cuervo común Common Raven
_Corvus brachyrhynchos_ cuervo americano American Crow

Así mismo su área de distribución es diferente y su interrelación con otras especies también varia. Por ejemplo el cuervo común tiene una relación simbiótica muy estrecha con el lobo por lo que casi siempre los verás en el mismo lugar, mientras que al cuervo americano, te lo encuentras por todas partes, sobre todo donde hay sembradíos de granos. Por otra parte el cuervo común se adapta mejor al frío por lo que lo ves con frecuencia en áreas del subártico y el ártico (En Alaska por ejemplo lo ves seguido).
Saludos.


----------



## Acrux

Gracias *Niní_89* nuevamente por tu gentileza. 

Fue un error mío no hacer esta aclaración: El autor del texto, inglés, desconocía en 1649 la especificación posterior de las aves y otras especies animales y vegetales del suelo americano. Por lo tanto, no puedo tomar a *crow* como el cuervo americano, aunque sí me es muy útil tu aclaración de *raven* como cuervo común.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Inglesino74

Hello,

I'd like to know what is the difference between the two way to say "corvo" in english: crow and raven.

Thank you in advance.

Ricky


----------



## CARORAGI

Hello and welcome!!!! Do you mean _*cuervo*_?

Caro


----------



## Inglesino74

Yes, I mean exactly "cuervo".

Ricky


----------



## blinkgirl

What I´ve found is that they mean the same, "cuervo", but "crow" is used as "nombre genérico", while "raven" is he noun.
However, I´ve also found: Ravens are bigger in size than crows however very similar in other aspects  and they both belong to the corvus family.         
Hope it helps!


----------



## tatchenko

Cuervo - raven
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvus_corax

Corneja - crow
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crow

Grajo - rook
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rook_(bird)

Parecen iguales, pero no lo son...
*


----------



## mijoch

My dictionary/encyclopedia gives

_Corvus corax---_cuervo imperial-----raven. 

All members of the crow family have individual names. Technically the word "crow" alone, identifies a family, and there is no such bird. But that's technically!!

M.


----------



## cubanita en EEUU

Después de leer todos los comentarios, se me hace más correcto usar la palabra _cuervo_ o _cornejo_ para _crow_, y _cuervo imperial_ para _raven_. ¿Por qué? Ahí les va mi explicación:

Unos puntos 'sociales' interesantes sobre las palabras "crow" y "raven" en inglés por si les ayuda más en general, en comprender el uso...

En EEUU los "crows" son conocidos por ser los que llegan a los ranchos o fincas donde hay espantapájaros (scarecrows). Son considerados - quien sabe el ¿por qué? - inofensivos aunque fastidiosos, comelones (de las huertas/cosechas), y los personificamos como haciendo payasadas y riéndose, verdaderamente algo ligero.

Pero la palabra raven - como lo caracteriza Edgar Allen Poe y productores famosos de películas de terror - representa una amenaza, un inminente peligro, una maldición, algo fuerte y poderoso quizá hasta sobrenatural (pero para hacer mal), o el mal en general. Es como el famoso gato negro que si te cruza el camino estás condenado o aquejado. Es igual al ver a un _raven _sentado y "mirando" lo que haces o alrededor de dónde estés. Es una señal que el mal viene, y para *ti*! Al tener ese mayor y grave simbolismo para el ser humano, se me hace apropiado que la traducción con la palabra _imperial_ sea la más justa.

Pero definitivamente, por los fuertes y distintos significados en inglés y en su comportamiento y tamaño como especies, por favor no cometan el error de usar la misma palabra para describir a los dos. Sería una injusticia por el lado científico tanto como por el literario.


----------



## Maikelnai71

*Crow *se emplea para referirse al género corvus, es decir los grajos y las cornejas (además de los cuervos) también son crows. En cambio, cuando se refieren al cuervo común _Corvus corax_ usan el término *raven*. Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Cubanboy

Maikelnai71 said:


> *Crow *se emplea para referirse al género corvus, es decir los grajos y las cornejas (además de los cuervos) también son crows. En cambio, cuando se refieren al cuervo común _Corvus corax_ usan el término *raven*. Espero haber ayudado.



*Así mismo lo tengo concebido desde hace mucho tiempo:

Crow - Grajo, corneja
Raven - Cuervo.

Saludos y un buen fin de semana a todos.*


----------



## ptak30

Aquí en el RU tenemos cuervos, cornejas, y grajos pero también hay otros miembros de la familia corvus, como  grajilla, arrendajo, urracas y algunos cuyos nombres no sé. Cada uno de estos pajaros tiene su propio nombre en inglés. En inglés decimos "the crow family" pero en realidad es "the corvus family". La diferencia no tiene ningún interés para los de las ciudades.


----------



## slopast

ptak30 said:


> Aquí en el RU tenemos cuervos, cornejas, y grajos pero también hay otros miembros de la familia corvus, como  grajilla, arrendajo, urracas y algunos cuyos nombres no sé. Cada uno de estos pajaros tiene su propio nombre en inglés. En inglés decimos "the crow family" pero en realidad es "the corvus family". La diferencia no tiene ningún interés para los de las ciudades.


El post es bastante antiguo pero quizá lo que voy a decir puede ser de interés. Tenéis razón en la diferencia entre raven y crow, ambos son de la familia de los Corvidae (cuervos y urracas). Escribo como ornitóloga, no como experta en idiomas. Crow en español es corneja. Os dejo los córvidos más frecuentes con sus nombres en inglés y español. Los ornitólogos solucionamos los problemas del idioma haciendo referencia al nombre el latín.
Cuervo: Raven
Corneja: Carrion Crow (Corneja negra). Hooded Crow (Corneja cenicienta), es de color gris.
Urraca: Magpie
Graja: Rook
Grajilla: Jackdawn
Chova: Chough
Arrendajo: Jaw
Como aficionada a las aves os digo que es muy difícil diferenciar un cuervo de una corneja negra, son idénticos salvo que el cuervo es mucho más grande.


----------



## Mort Cinder

unspecified said:


> Que yo sepa, _*crow *_es el nombre genérico de diversas especies de cuervos, y entre ellos se encuentra el *raven.  *_Raven _tampoco es un nombre específico pues hay unas cuantas especies de _ravens_.
> 
> No se por qué el autor escribió los dos terminos; Será que el quiso alagar la lista por algún motivo o quizás la nomenclatura se cambió entre entonces y hoy...??



Casi seguro es por Silent Hill, hay un acertijo con pájaros representando teclas de piano, y aparece "raven" y "crow", por las respuestas que leí, "raven" debe corresponder a una nota mayor que crow en el juego, yo nunca lo termine y ahora lo estoy jugando, y llegue acá por eso motivo.


----------



## cubanita en EEUU

Estoy sumamente contenta e impresionada con la lista de pajaros ofrecida por Slopast, gracias! Pero como nativa de EEUU y haber crecido con el ingles en la escuela, literatura, y en general a mi alrededor, les puedo asegurar que en las platicas comunes y corrientes la gente entiende que el crow es mas chiquito y el raven es mas grande, pero se ven iguales. Punto y acabado, no se nos complica mucho la cosa. El crow es relacionado con los "scarecrows" en las fincas donde hay paja ("hay"), y el raven es mayormente relacionado con un omen o algo malo que te rodea, te busca, etc. Se refieren mucho a este en los cuentos de Alfred Hitchcock y cosas asi de terror. Ambos son relacionados con el otono/invierno. Espero que les ayude mi comentario de "lo sencillo" como complemento a los indicios mas cientificos.


----------



## slopast

cubanita en EEUU said:


> Estoy sumamente contenta e impresionada con la lista de pajaros ofrecida por Slopast, gracias! Pero como nativa de EEUU y haber crecido con el ingles en la escuela, literatura, y en general a mi alrededor, les puedo asegurar que en las platicas comunes y corrientes la gente entiende que el crow es mas chiquito y el raven es mas grande, pero se ven iguales. Punto y acabado, no se nos complica mucho la cosa. El crow es relacionado con los "scarecrows" en las fincas donde hay paja ("hay"), y el raven es mayormente relacionado con un omen o algo malo que te rodea, te busca, etc. Se refieren mucho a este en los cuentos de Alfred Hitchcock y cosas asi de terror. Ambos son relacionados con el otono/invierno. Espero que les ayude mi comentario de "lo sencillo" como complemento a los indicios mas cientificos.


Tienes toda la razón, lo sencillo es lo sencillo y además es exactamente como tu dices: cuervo grande, corneja pequeña.  Amigos de habla inglesa ( England and USA) usan indistintanmente crow and raven sin saber la diferencia, si es que existe desde el punto de vista literario..... Es unas cuestión de tamaño y sólo atañe a quién se interese por los pájaros. Soy española y aquí, en España, se le llama cuervo a todo, grande o pequeño. Basta con que sea negro y con aspecto de córvido. Besos¡¡¡¡


----------



## indoctus

La diferencia entre el "crow" y el "raven" es que el "crow" existe casi sobre la mayoría de EEUU, y va más al norte hasta Canadá para reproducirse en el verano. El "raven" es más grande pero mantiene la misma forma del "crow". El "raven" existe en casi todas partes de Canadá y por las montañas al oueste en EEUU. Otra diferencia es su canto. El "crow" canta un sonido que desciende desde un tono más alto, dando el sentido de la tristeza. El "raven" es totalmente diferente, haciendo un sonido bajo y un poco feo, un graznido corto.


----------



## gengo

indoctus said:


> La diferencia entre el "crow" y el "raven" es que el "crow" existe casi sobre la mayoría de EEUU, y va más al norte hasta Canadá para reproducirse en el verano. El "raven" es más grande pero mantiene la misma forma del "crow". El "raven" existe en casi todas partes de Canadá y por las montañas al oueste en EEUU. Otra diferencia es su canto. El "crow" canta un sonido que desciende desde un tono más alto, dando el sentido de la tristeza. El "raven" es totalmente diferente, haciendo un sonido bajo y un poco feo, un graznido corto.



All true.  We have both ravens and crows in my area, and you can tell them apart from their call.  Crows give a _caw caw caw_, while ravens croak, almost like a frog.  Also, ravens tend to stay in pairs, while crows often form larger groups (poetically called a murder of crows).


----------



## indoctus

gengo said:


> All true.  We have both ravens and crows in my area, and you can tell them apart from their call.  Crows give a _caw caw caw_, while ravens croak, almost like a frog.  Also, ravens tend to stay in pairs, while crows often form larger groups (poetically called a murder of crows).


Good point about the difference in their social habits. Thanks.


----------



## Estart

indoctus said:


> Buen comentario sobre la diferencia en sus hábitos sociales. Gracias


Hola, llego muy tarde, pero puedo aclarar que en Europa, los crow son las cornejas (_*Corvus corone*_) y los raven son los cuervos grandes o cuervo real (_*Corvus corax*_). Se les distingue por tener mayor tamaño el cuervo, un pico más fuerte, una cola acabada en punta de diamante y son más solitarios, como mucho se mueven en parejas. Las cornejas, de las que hay más variedades (corneja cenicienta), son algo más pequeñas, tienen la cola en abanico y son más gregarias, se mueven en grupos más o menos grandes.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Coincido con @Estart y añado que creo que, en el Reino Unido, cuando se dice "crow" a secas, normalmente se refiere al "carrion crow" (Corvus corone), que es la corneja negra o corneja común. Tanto en español como en inglés, cuando se trata de otro tipo de cuervo, normalmente se concreta la especie, e.g. hooded crow = corneja cenicienta (Corvus cornix).


----------

